# Probleme beim Update auf PHP-5.2.9-r2

## 2bbionic

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Problem beim PHP-Update:

```
/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/strlcat.c -o main/strlcat.lo

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/php.h:81,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/strlcat.c:21:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/php_regex.h:33:25: regex/regex.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/php.h:81,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/strlcpy.c:21:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/php_regex.h:33:25: regex/regex.h: No such file or directory

make: *** [main/strlcat.lo] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [main/strlcpy.lo] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4467:  Called src_compile_normal

 *             environment, line 4586:  Called php5_2-sapi_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3509:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/temp/environment'.

 *

```

Das Log schreibt was davon, daß eine regex.h fehlt - womit ich nicht weiterkomme...

Das Suhosin-Flag ist gesetzt, ansonsten eine ganz normale 32bit-Installation:

 *Quote:*   

> dev-lang/php -* cli cgi apache2 berkdb bzip2 crypt ctype curl discard-path expat force-cgi-redirect gd gdbm gmp iconv imap mhash mysql ncurses nls pcre readline session spell ssl sysvipc truetype xml zlib ftp memlimit pic posix sockets unicode suhosin

 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp für mich...

Grüße,

2bbionic

----------

## tazinblack

Hast Du mal nen revdep-rebuild versucht?

----------

## 2bbionic

Hallo,

habe ich gerade gemacht - da gibt's auch ein Problem: 

```
  broken /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.la (requires /usr/lib/libapr-0.la)

 *   broken /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.12 (requires libapr-0.so.0)

[ 100% ]

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.la -> dev-libs/apr-util

 *   /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.12 -> dev-libs/apr-util

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 *

 * Portage could not find any version of the following packages it could build:

 *  dev-libs/apr-util:0

 *

 * (Perhaps they are masked, blocked, or removed from portage.)

 * Try to emerge them manually.

 *

 * Warning: Portage cannot rebuild any of the necessary packages.

```

apr-util werde ich also mal nachinstallieren. Nur komisch, daß revde-rebuild nicht selbst aktiv wird...

EDIT:

revdep-rebuild kann es nicht auflösen...hmm:

```
Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 66% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.la (requires /usr/lib/libapr-0.l

 *   broken /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.12 (requires libapr-0.so.0)

[ 100% ]

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.la -> dev-libs/apr-util

 *   /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.12 -> dev-libs/apr-util

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 *

 * Portage could not find any version of the following packages it could b

 *  dev-libs/apr-util:0

 *

 * (Perhaps they are masked, blocked, or removed from portage.)

 * Try to emerge them manually.

 *

 * Warning: Portage cannot rebuild any of the necessary packages.

```

Ich habe jetzt mal apr und apr-utils deinstalliert und wieder installiert. Zumindest revdep beschwert sich jetzt nicht mehr   :Question:  Mal sehen, was PHP sagt   :Smile: 

----------

## Max Steel

apr-util gibt es auch nicht mehr im Slot 0 sondern im Slot 1 zu finden. Deswegen kommt revdep-rebuild nicht damit zurande, er kann ja nur sehen was unter /var/db/ steht, und nicht das dazugehörige Ebuild.

----------

## 2bbionic

Hallo nochmal,

geholfen hat es leider nichts - beim emergen von PHP kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung wieder: 

```
/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/strlcat.c -o main/strlcat.lo

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/php.h:81,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/strlcpy.c:21:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/php_regex.h:33:25: regex/regex.h: No such file or directory

make: *** [main/strlcpy.lo] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/php.h:81,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/strlcat.c:21:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/php_regex.h:33:25: regex/regex.h: No such file or directory

make: *** [main/strlcat.lo] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4467:  Called src_compile_normal

 *             environment, line 4586:  Called php5_2-sapi_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3509:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/temp/environment'.

```

Was mich nur wundert, ist, daß in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/regex die regex.h vorhanden ist...  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## tazinblack

mach mal einen 

```
equery l regex
```

Also bei meinem System gibts keinen regex

----------

## 2bbionic

Bei mir auch nicht: 

```
equery l regex

[ Searching for package 'regex' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

```

Hier ist mal noch ein emerge --info, vielleicht kann man daraus ja mehr erkennen. Ich habe zur Zeit jedenfalls keinen Schimmer, warum das nicht mehr funtkioniert   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (hardened/x86, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.6-r5, 2.6.25-hardened-r11 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-hardened-r11-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.3.2

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 25 Apr 2009 00:20:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=pentium4 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=pentium4 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ "

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="apache2 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cracklib crypt gd gif hardened iconv imagemagick imap jpeg midi mmap mysql mysqli nls no-htdocs nptl nptlonly pam pic png readline sasl ssl sysvipc tcpd tidy tiff urandom x86 xml xml2 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1       emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m       maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt intel         mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage      siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware         voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## tazinblack

Hmm, da fällt mir auch nicht mehr viel ein.

In solchen Fällen schau ich immer noch mal per 

```
emerge -DuNp world
```

 ob sich an den Useflags viel geändert hat. Vielleicht bringt das ja nen Hinweis.

Hast Du mal die letzte Version davor versucht?

Manchmal bringt auch ein erneuter 

```
emerge --sync
```

 und danach eine 

```
emerge -Duav world 
```

 was.

Ansonsten such ich dann immer Hilfe über goolge oder das Forum *g*

----------

## 2bbionic

Da kommt leider nichts, was mich weiterbringt: 

emerge -DuNp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1  USE="(-bootstrap%)"

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2 [5.2.8-r2]

 emerge -Duav world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2 [5.2.8-r2] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype curl discard-path force-cgi-redirect ftp gd gdbm gmp iconv imap mhash mysql ncurses nls pcre pic posix readline session sockets spell ssl suhosin sysvipc truetype unicode xml zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cjk -concurrentmodphp -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -frontbase -gd-external -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 (-oci8-instant-client) -odbc -pcntl -pdo -postgres -qdbm -recode -reflection -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -solid -spl -sqlite -sybase -sybase-ct -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip (-zip-external)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Und nach dieser Fehlermeldung gesucht, finde ich bei Google (main/php_regex.h:33:25: regex/regex.h: No such file or directory ) auch nichts. Schon seltsam. Habe auch schon das work-Verzeichnis gelöscht und das distfile, aber ohne Erfolg...

----------

## Finswimmer

```
[ Searching for file(s) regex.h in *... ]

sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2 (/usr/include/regex.h)

dev-libs/boost-1.36.0 (/usr/include/boost-1_36/boost/tr1/tr1/bcc32/regex.h)

dev-libs/boost-1.36.0 (/usr/include/boost-1_36/boost/regex.h)

dev-libs/icu-4.0.1 (/usr/include/unicode/regex.h)

dev-libs/tre-0.7.5 (/usr/include/tre/regex.h)

sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6 (/usr/include/awk/regex.h)

dev-lang/tcl-8.4.19 (/usr/lib64/tcl8.4/include/generic/regex.h)

dev-lang/php-5.2.8-r2 (/usr/lib64/php5/include/php/regex/regex.h)

dev-lang/ruby-1.8.6_p287-r12 (/usr/lib64/ruby/1.8/x86_64-linux/regex.h)
```

Wichtig ist für dich:

dev-lang/php-5.2.8-r2 (/usr/lib64/php5/include/php/regex/regex.h)

Also eigentlich sollte die Datei mit dem Paket installiert werden.

Tobi

----------

## 2bbionic

Sieht bei mir ziemlich ähnlich aus:

```
equery b regex.h

[ Searching for file(s) regex.h in *... ]

sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6 (/usr/include/awk/regex.h)

sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r5 (/usr/include/regex.h)

dev-lang/php-5.2.8-r2 (/usr/lib/php5/include/php/regex/regex.h)

```

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich bemerkt, daß noch ein PHP4 installiert ist (oben schon nicht mehr sichtbar), wo auch noch eine regex.h erschienen ist. PHP4 ist jetzt mal deinstalliert, revdep-rebuild meckert auch nicht - mal sehen, was passiert, wenn ich jetzt nochmal PHP5 update...

----------

## stan666

könnte evtl auch am berkdb useflag liegen (hat zwar nix mit regex.h zu tun, aber dein revdep-rebuild output deutet darauf hin), hatte vor kurzem auch probleme mit Berkley DB und musste apr-utils neu kompilieren und danach revdep-rebuild laufen lassen.

----------

## 2bbionic

Daran lag es leider auch nicht. Dafür habe ich aber was anderes, seltsames gefunden. Im build.log habe ich mir den letzten Befehl mal rauskopiert und in der Shell gestartet. Das ist der Befehl: 

```
/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/libtool --silent --preserve-dup-deps --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Imain/ -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/ -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/ext/date/lib -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/imap -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/ext/mbstring/oniguruma -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/ext/mbstring/libmbfl -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl -I/usr/include/mysql -I/usr/include/pspell -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/TSRM -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/Zend    -I/usr/include -O2 -mcpu=pentium4 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/strlcpy.c -o main/strlcpy.lo

```

Im Verzeichnis 

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/5.2.9 funktioniert das tatsächlich nicht, im Verzeichnis 

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9 allerdings schon   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Ich habe daher mal ein  rm -r /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/* gemacht - geholfen hat es aber nix: 

```
/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/libtool --silent --preserve-dup-deps --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Imain/ -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/ -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/ext/date/lib -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/imap -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/ext/mbstring/oniguruma -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/ext/mbstring/libmbfl -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl -I/usr/include/mysql -I/usr/include/pspell -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/TSRM -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/Zend    -I/usr/include -O2 -mcpu=pentium4 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/strlcat.c -o main/strlcat.lo

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/php.h:81,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/strlcat.c:21:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/php_regex.h:33:25: regex/regex.h: No such file or directory

/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/libtool --silent --preserve-dup-deps --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Imain/ -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/ -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/ext/date/lib -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/imap -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/ext/mbstring/oniguruma -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/ext/mbstring/libmbfl -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl -I/usr/include/mysql -I/usr/include/pspell -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/TSRM -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/Zend    -I/usr/include -O2 -mcpu=pentium4 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/work/php-5.2.9/main/mergesort.c -o main/mergesort.lo

make: *** [main/strlcat.lo] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4476:  Called src_compile_normal

 *             environment, line 4595:  Called php5_2-sapi_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2/temp/environment'.

```

Ich bin ratlos...

----------

## stan666

puh... bin auch ziemlich ratlos, auf meiner Kiste (ist zwar ein 64 bit system aber das sollte egal sein) kompiliert php mit Deinen USE-flags ohne Probleme..., ich geh' mal davon aus, dass Du sys-libs/db auch neu kompiliert hast und revdep-rebuild nichts mehr zu meckern hat. Du könntest es evtl mal mit meinen USE-flags probieren

```

USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ctype curl ftp gd gdbm iconv ldap mysql mysqli ncurses nls pcre pdo readline reflection session simplexml spell spl sqlite ssl truetype unicode xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm zip zlib -bcmath -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk-concurrentmodphp -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -debug -discard-path -doc -exif -fastbuild -filter -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -json -kerberos -kolab -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets -suhosin -sysvipc-threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xsl -yaz" emerge --with-bdeps=y dev-lang/php
```

, dann könnte man schonmal ausschließen, dass es an den USE-flags/Abhängigkeiten liegt. Ist aber schon seltsam, dass php seine eigene regex.h nicht finden kann...   :Shocked: 

----------

## 2bbionic

Ja - extrem seltsam.

Aber immerhin habe ich es jetzt nach einer ziemlichen Odyssee geschafft.

Zuerst war da ein emerge --sync. Dann ein revdep-rebuild (ohne Beanstandungen), dann ein emerge --depclean. 

Daraufhin wieder ein revdep-rebuild mit _etlichen_ Paketen und dem Hinweise, dass gcc-3.4.6 Bugs hätte.

Also den erstmal neu installiert; anschliessend revdep-rebuild durchlaufen lassen - und zur Sicherheit gleich nochmal.

Und siehe da: auf einmal wurde PHP korrekt emerged   :Exclamation: 

Irgendwo scheint da wohl ein Wurm durch's System gekrochen zu sein, der Unruhe verursacht hatte. Immerhin ist jetzt wieder Ruhe.

In jedem Fall aber ein großes Dankeschön an die Programmierer, die sich um revdep-rebuild kümmern   :Cool: 

Grüße,

2bbionic

----------

## stan666

Ende gut alles gut   :Very Happy:   Also war das ganze auf einen "zerschossenen"/veralteten GCC zurückzuführen?

----------

## 2bbionic

Ja, sehrwahrscheinlich. Die Version des gcc, die installiert wurde, war allerdings die gleiche (3.4.6).

Bisher gab es da aber keine Probleme, ein update zeigte auch noch nie den gcc an. Vielleicht war es aber ein Patch, der irgendwo "rumgeleicht" hat, der bei der aktuellen PHP-Version zu meinen Problemen geführt hat. 

Naja, verstanden habe ich es nicht wirklich - interessant war es aber, zu erfahren, daß manchmal auch ein emerge --depclean hilfreich ist, wenn's irgendwo klemmt.

Grüße,

2bbionic

----------

## Max Steel

3.4.6? mittlerweile ist doch schon 4.2.3 stable.

Vll mal per gcc-config -l nachschauen ob der vll doch schon drauf ist und evtl aktivieren (ich würde dann auf jede Fälle den Kernel neubauen, denn neue Kernelmodule von außen müssen mit dem gleichen gcc compiliert werden).

----------

## 2bbionic

Ja, es handelt sich aber um ein hardened-Rechner mit diesem make.profile: /usr/portage/profiles/hardened/x86/2.6

Ich hatte mich auch schon gefragt, wann der 4er gcc hardened-geeignet wird...

Ansonsten ist da auch wirklich nur der 3.4.6 drauf: 

```
[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-vanilla
```

Grüße,

2bbionic

----------

